

I love startups, but currently work for a ridiculous one... - koolaidavoider
http://startuplifeconfessions.com

======
koolaidavoider
Unfortunately, due to the anonymity required, I've had to censor a lot of
stories I'd otherwise share. Thus, these are more like anecdotes from my
current startup.

~~~
bitchomper
I'd find more in-depth analysis of your startups mistakes interesting. I think
that insight would be valuable.

~~~
koolaidavoider
Anything in particular you'd like to hear about? I'm being snarky on the blog,
but the story about how we came up with our business model is true and the
lack of vision combined with reasonable expectations is probably one of our
biggest issues.

~~~
perivamsi
Have you spoken with others in the startup? Do they feel the same way? Have
you told your boss this? You should, and either they hear you and try to learn
from their mistakes, or they don't and you move on.

------
graceyang
seems like you're in an abusive relationship. unless you're in the middle of
nowhere and can't move - life is too short for being snarky.

if you're any good, designers are very sought after. kick yourself in the
pants and move on.

~~~
perivamsi
I agree. Instead of (or in addition to) creating a website like this on
tumblr, you could showcase your design skills by creating a better designed
and more visually appealing website. Works better to get you a new job than a
simple footnote saying "I'm available for hire..."

